# صلاة القديسة مارينا



## طالب الشفاعه (13 يناير 2007)

صلاة القديسة مارينا 
اللهم يامن رفعت السموات وبسطت الارض اسمع منى طلبتى ، أسألك يارب من أجل كل خاطئ يسألك باسمى تائبا عن خطاياه أمح جميع ذنوبه ، وكل من وفد إلى هيكلى أعطه ما يأله منك ، وكل من حضر في مجلس قضاء مفزع ويذكر اسمى بإيمان فانصره على خصومه . وكل من بنى بيعة باسمى أو كتب قصة شهادتى ، أعطه يارب ما يفرح قلبه . 
وكل مريضص يسالك الشفاء باسمى ، إن كنت تشاء امنحه يارب الصحة سريعا سريعا من جميع علله وأسقامه الجسدية والنفسية ، وكل من حضر إلى بيعتى أو سمع قصة شهادتى تحنن عليه يارب بغفران خطاياه وكل من كان في مشكلة أو بين من ظلموه وطلب إليك باسمى أعطه نجاة وفرجا .
وكل من سألك يارب وهو في طريق مخوف سواء في البر أو البحر أعنه يارب ورده سالما الى مسكنه ، وكل من عمل تذكارى أذكر يارب يوم وقوفه بين يديك ولا نوقفه في دينونة . 
وكل المجتعين يوم تذكارى من الكهنة والآراخنة وسائر الشعب والمؤمنين باسمك في هيكلك المقدس ويذكرون اسم عبدتك أعطهم راحة مع القديسين​


----------



## العجايبي (27 يناير 2007)

صلاتها تكن معنا امين


----------



## شحاتة يعقوب (24 مايو 2010)

بركة صلات القديسة مارينا تكون معكم امين


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

بركه صلواتها فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميـــن 
شكرا على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

